# New Alienware 15 buying advice



## perspex (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm planning on buying a high performance gaming laptop in May and after considerable searching i have narrowed down to buying the new alienware 15. 

I'm going for the gtx 980m model with 1080p display.

Is the 4k screen worth getting? I know games won't run exactly well, but if i play on 1080p on a 4k screen will it cause that annoying blurriness problem? because that ruins the whole gaming experience.

Also the main reason why i decided to go for an alienware is due to the graphics amplifier, you can just buy it and keep upgrading it when the laptop struggles to play games in 3 years time.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2015)

perspex said:


> Hey guys, I'm planning on buying a high performance gaming laptop in May and after considerable searching i have narrowed down to buying the new alienware 15.
> 
> I'm going for the gtx 980m model with 1080p display.
> 
> ...



Fill this:

*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html


----------



## perspex (Mar 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Fill this:
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html



1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
200k INR

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Full time gaming

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Needs to have the gtx980m 4gb or higher.

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:Alienware,Msi,Asus
b. Dislike:


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 1080p or higher(if the laptop can handle games at higher res )
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local )


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Mar 30, 2015)

Go Alienware. MSI is **** expensive and Asus haven't renewed their laptop line up. Cannot say about 1080p downscaling on 4k display but whiy would you want such a high res on such a small screen? Amplifier wont help since 980m is already top of the line. It is at par with the R9 280X. Amp is good only external displays and multi monitor setup.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2015)

980M should do good for another 3-4 years of gaming on FHD resolution and later it'll be cheaper to get a user replaceable laptop GPU than GPU + Graphics amplifier.

XOTIC PC | Sager NP8268-S (Clevo P150SM-A) - 15.6" Gaming Notebook
For 1700$ if you add 980M 8 GB DDR5. 

XOTIC PC | Alienware 15 - 15.6" Gaming Laptop
For 1900$

(add around 25% extra for customs and shipping)


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Mar 30, 2015)

^ He has the budget for getting a laptop in India. My opinion: Get the Alienware with 970m (127k) + High Res Monitor + Amp.
970m is still pretty powerful.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2015)

Rohan Rathi said:


> ^ He has the budget for getting a laptop in India. My opinion: Get the Alienware with 970m (127k) + High Res Monitor + Amp.
> 970m is still pretty powerful.



Then he should get a laptop from Azom with 980M. Shouldn't cost more than 150k and he can buy accessories with remaining money or save it.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

getting a custom laptop from Xotic PC or if interested in alienware so you can import it and it will surely cost way less when compared to Indian pricing.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2015)

*www.zauba.com/import-alienware-15-hs-code.html

just see how much it costs them to import and for how much they are selling. I think the one around 92k mark is with 980M.


----------



## perspex (Mar 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 980M should do good for another 3-4 years of gaming on FHD resolution and later it'll be cheaper to get a user replaceable laptop GPU than GPU + Graphics amplifier.





$hadow said:


> getting a custom laptop from Xotic PC or if interested in alienware so you can import it and it will surely cost way less when compared to Indian pricing.



Even though i know xoticpc is the best option, buying it online and shipping from states is a big NO NO for me(dad issues). I'll mostly have to end up buying it locally. 

The main reason i thought of buying the alienware is due to the amp, i thought i can future proof the lappy with it after 3-4 years, or i'll just upgrade the laptop gpu like you said.



Rohan Rathi said:


> My opinion: Get the Alienware with 970m (127k) + High Res Monitor + Amp.
> 970m is still pretty powerful.



I'll be travelling with this laptop often due to college, hence the 15 inch form factor....so no monitors and amp i'll think of buying later when the 980m starts struggling to handle games.

All in all, the alienware is one of the most powerful 15 inch laptops out there now. Yeah some others have a 8gb version of 980m but that won't make much of a difference without a 4k screen. So im feeling pretty good about the aw15, i'll think i'll go for it only.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't think Alienware 15 has a user upgradable GPU.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

I would like to suggest you one tip: If you are looking to travel with it you might want to look else where.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Mar 30, 2015)

Honestly, I can Assure you; 980m will NOT struggle in 3-4 years since you will still be able to play at high setting atleast. You wont need the Amp. Look at the R9 280X, it's a rebranded 7970 still plays every game at max and the 7970 was launched 3 years ago!


----------



## perspex (Mar 31, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I would like to suggest you one tip: If you are looking to travel with it you might want to look else where.


I know it's not ideal for travelling but I'm willing to break my back if in return I get to play the division in ultra and 1080p 

And as for the user upgraded gpu.. The amp is always there!

This seems like the best bet in 15 inch, or else let's just give no ****s and get the msi gt80!!!! (I wish)


----------



## $hadow (Mar 31, 2015)

perspex said:


> I know it's not ideal for travelling but I'm willing to break my back if in return I get to play the division in ultra and 1080p
> 
> And as for the user upgraded gpu.. The amp is always there!
> 
> This seems like the best bet in 15 inch, or else let's just give no ****s and get the msi gt80!!!! (I wish)



You should check out this thread Help upgrading Alienware laptop graphics card [Solved] - Configuration - Laptop Tech Support. It will help you to understand a bot more on this topic.


----------

